

Lua in Lightroom - qhoxie
http://www.sauria.com/blog/2008/10/09/lua-in-lightroom/

======
jamongkad
By itself Lua is very fast and lightweight. I simple love how you can use it's
tables or hash-tables if you will to construct complex data structures. I
loved it even to a point of trying to use it to write a simple web
application.

Unfortunately Kepler(a Lua webframework) is not only hard to get running but
it's docs need a lot of work.

------
liuliu
Many games use lua to handle its logic too. I think I may spend some time to
learn lua. However, do you guys think that lua will be an universal scripting
language like python or not?

~~~
qhoxie
It works fine for scripting general things, it's just meant to easily
interface with languages like C.

